# Pic's of my 2005 BMW 645Ci



## Timster (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's a few pic's of my 2005 BMW 645Ci, it's Mineral Silver with Cream Beige Interior. I've already added Clear Bra, Tinted the windows and a V1.


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

nice car... the color is fantastic


----------



## thelookingglass (Mar 26, 2005)

What a beautiful car. BMW hit a homer with this one. I love the rims.

Pictures don't do this car justice. If you've never seen one in person, stop by your local dealer. The car seems even sleeker in the flesh.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice Sharp Car :thumbup: Seen it at my dealer . . . magnificient piece of engineering this car  I like the elegant looking back of this car......very smooth.....Way to go BMW :thumbup: after the 8 series stopped back in 97' its nice to have BMW fill up something like a 6 series in that market niche! :angel:


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice car! This is my top color for the 6er along with the stratus grey i have. Love the interior as well, same as mine. You'll need to clean it now and then though cose it's a very light colour witch gets dirty very easy. I'd change those orange signal lights with the clears we get around here. Happy ownership and don't forget to watch out for :jack: on the road witch decide to turn left/right from the farthest lane possible to try and cut everyone off.


----------



## Timster (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
The Status Grey was my first choice. I drove an 04 with SMG. It had about 9500 miles on it but the dealer wanted to much $84K. When I found the Mineral Silver I really liked it.

Clear lights? I've been looking around and haven't seen much available for the 6 series. Can you point me in the right direction?
I would like to do a few things to the car, change the orange lights to clear, matching wood Shifter and brake handle.
Let me know .
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

I think you can order the clear from your local BMW dealer. Just say you want European style signal lights and they will order them no probs from Germany. If you want matching shifther and brake handle then ask them to show you the Individual catalogue they have. You'll find what you want for sure in it (not sure about the brake handle but the shifter i say around 99% chance you'll find exactly what you're looking for).


----------



## Tim Kay (Jul 18, 2005)

Timster, If you get a minute can you post a picture of the interior :yummy: love to see it :thumbup:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Very Nice 645Ci*

Hello My Friends:

This is a very nice piece of machinery. Please enjoy it responsibly (LOL) :thumbup:
Tell me how easy/hard it was to put on the clear bra and tell me a bit about the maintenance.

Thanks,

-GMAN


----------

